# [APN] tip branchement APN linux

## colito

coucou,

beaucoup d'entre vous connaissent surement déjà la chose, mais je vous la fais partager au cas où...Pour brancher un appareil photo numérique USB ssous linux, c'est pas dur: il faut juste avoir le stockage de masse usb activé dans le noyau. Dès lors, quand vous branchez l'appareil, il sera reconnu en tant que périphériqye scsi (c'est louche mais c'est comme ça...), donc quelque part comme /dev/sda. Dès lors, y'a plus qu'à créer un point de montage et à monter la chose et voilà!

J'ai trouvé ça sur :

http://linuxeduquebec.org/article.php3?id_article=195

voilou, j'espère que ça aidera certains d'entre vous

----------

## ghoti

En effet, l'usb mass-storage est la méthode générique pour accéder à des périphériques de toutes sortes.

Et comme un tel périphérique est vu comme un disque scsi ordinaire, il y a même moyen d'effectuer des opérations non prévues à l'origine par l'apparail photo.

Par exemple : créer sur la carte mémoire une partition ext3 dans laquelle on peut stocker ce qu'on veut (un fichier texte, un mp3, ...)

Au niveau de l'appareil photo et des OS pas très malins, cette partition (et les données qu'elle contient) sera totalement invisible.

Une manière comme une autre de transporter des données sensibles en toute discrétion ...

----------

## colito

c'est sacrément malin et bon à savoir, ton ptit truc!!!

merci de l'info, je pense que ça va me servir à dissimuler des photos un peu "sensibles" dans peu de temps...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Une manière comme une autre de transporter des données sensibles en toute discrétion ...

 

Ah ces vétérans, ils ont toujours plein de petites astuces...  :Wink: 

Merci pour l'info

----------

## colito

qu'est-ce que tu fous en Suède, à part mater des grandes blondes sculpturales?

----------

## Intruder

Pour accéder un un lecteur zip usb, un "memory-stick" usb ou encore un lecteur mp3, c'est aussi le module usb-storage qu'il faut utiliser

----------

## sireyessire

 *colito wrote:*   

> qu'est-ce que tu fous en Suède, à part mater des grandes blondes sculpturales?

 

ben c'est déjà un beau programme, puis au moins ici ils lèsinent pas sur la bande passante   :Very Happy: 

----------

## colito

 :Laughing: 

----------

## shmal

Bonjour,

J'ai bien l'usb-storage activé mais je n'ai rien dans les périph scsi   :Confused: 

Faut-il avoir autre chose ?

----------

## guilc

Ce truc dépend des appareils photo...

Ca ne marche qu'avec les APN qui support l'Usb Mass Storage

Certains ne sont compatible qu'avec la norme PTP, et il faut un soft comme gphoto et ses frontends comme gtkam ou son équivalent kde (digikam)

Pour savoir ce qui est géré par chaque appareil photo, et si gphoto supporte ce modele, voir cette page : http://www.teaser.fr/~hfiguiere/linux/digicam.html

----------

## shmal

Effectivement les CANON ont un protocole spécifique. Il faut donc utiliser gphoto2.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

